# Coughing



## Bella Bear (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi - I have a 4month old pit/boxer mix and she has this new hair ball like cough going on. Its been about 5 days now and I do not know what this is. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks - Bella Bear's Mom


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella Bear said:


> Hi - I have a 4month old pit/boxer mix and she has this new hair ball like cough going on. Its been about 5 days now and I do not know what this is. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks - Bella Bear's Mom


Umm, I would take her to the vet.....could be kennel cough. Where did you get her from? Rescue/animal shelter or from a breeder? Does she just do it random or is she doing it after she drinks?? Little bit more info would be good


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i would take her to the vet and check for kennel cough


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I agree, definitely take her to the vet. Could very well be kennel cough, but could also be something lodged in her throat (I'm just speculating, without seeing the dog there's no way to tell for sure), but either way, definitely make a trip to the vet.


----------



## woof_sense (Apr 30, 2011)

Kennel Cough could be one of the obvious possibilities.

Here is something I read about the condition from Kennel Cough Prevention, Diagnosis, and Treatment | kennelcough.com

"Kennel cough is characterized by a dry, hacking cough often followed by gagging or coughing up mucus. Many people describe it as a hoarse sound or a loud "honking," which occurs because of laryngitis, or swollen vocal cords. Usually the coughing comes on in a sudden (acute) attack. Coughing can be induced when the dog becomes excited, exercises, or in response to changes in temperature or humidity. Nasal discharge is also a common finding in dogs with kennel cough. Usually dogs with mild cases of kennel cough are still active and maintain a good appetite, and usually don't have a fever. However in very severe cases, the symptoms may progress to include inappetance, vomiting, diarrhea, fever, lethargy, a moist productive cough, discharge from the eyes and nose, and exercise intolerance, and can even develop into pneumonia."

Hope this helps.


----------

